# Moeris Pocket Watch



## kuoytfouy

Hello,

I have purchased a silver Moeris pocket watch from the flea market. Dating, value estimate and a general judgement of how good a watch it is would be very welcome. By the way I don't know anything about watches.

Here are the pictures:




























The back inscription reads (hopefully also legible from the photo):

ANCRE

MOERIS

Grand Prix

Berne 1914

Membre du Jury

Milan 1906

HORS CONCOURS

On the internet I saw someone mention a Moeris with an almost identical inscription except it had an additional Barcelona 1929 prize. I figure the absence of that date from my watch implies that mine precedes that prize. Is this reasonable?

The movement has no mention of jewels. Does this imply that it is a particularly poor movement?

It lost ~2 minutes on its first day, and the winding lasted 21 hours. I'll have to get it regulated.

Thanks.


----------



## ValvesRule

> On the internet I saw someone mention a Moeris with an almost identical inscription except it had an additional Barcelona 1929 prize. I figure the absence of that date from my watch implies that mine precedes that prize. Is this reasonable?


This inscription could indicate that that movement won a prize for accuracy in 1929, or that is was given as a prize in MCMXXIX.

If the latter, it would apply to that watch only, and have no bearing on any other watch at all, even an otherwise identical one.

If the former, your theory is more likley to be correct, but only if it contains that particular type of movement.

The movement has no mention of jewels, other than the jewels themselves.

Your watch has at least 5 jewels, probably 11 and possibly 13; this is a movement above the average.



> It lost ~2 minutes on its first day,


This is not particuarly bad performance.



> and the winding lasted 21 hours.


This is bad performance.



> I'll have to get it regulated. serviced.


----------



## Shangas

Aaah, we meet again.

You MUST...MUST...MUST get this watch serviced professionally, if you expect it to keep time properly. Simply regulating it will not fix the problem. A pocket watch has to run for at least a day and a half if it's working properly. If it's running for anything less than 28 hours, it requires servicing.


----------

